
SkullConduct: Biometric User Identification Using Bone Conduction [pdf] - zdw
https://perceptual.mpi-inf.mpg.de/files/2016/01/schneegass16_chi.pdf
======
OnlineCourage
My head is fairly asymmetrical, so I wonder if there would be some kind of
strange signature which wouldn't allow a standard system to work, or perhaps
it would identify me as a monkey or something.

